# Is there a way to bookmark specific threads that I like to follow?



## SapphireStar (Jun 10, 2010)

Such as the women's forum, health questions, newbie, Chinese MA, and so on.  I'd like to mark those as favorites and be able to go to them right away at any given time.   Or, do I need to use the jump feature at the bottom of the page?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 10, 2010)

Sure...go to Thread Tools-->Subscribe To This Thread!


----------



## SapphireStar (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you.   I finally figured it out.


----------

